# Are the XM and Sirius Antennas the same?



## courtney_vaughan (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been doing a lot of research, and can't seem to find a solid answer on whether or not the modules will just swap out. I read some places that they will, and some places that the antenna is different......can anyone clarify?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Are the XM and Sirius Antennas the same? (courtney_vaughan)*

according to the respective companies they don't
one reason being that the satelites for the different companies are located at different relative positions in the sky and the antennas are calibrated for that
the other reason being that some of the earlier antennas had filters to filter out the opposing brands signal
that being said many people do exactly what you want to do with no ill affects, I'd try it first and see what happens


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

I used to have Sirius installed, I now have XM. Works fine. No antenna change, just plugged in the new box and went.


----------



## ZipperSeven (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't know if there is a difference in part numbers, but I do know this:
Both XM and Sirius use S-band frequencies, 2.3 ghz to be exact, and while they do use different ranges between the two services, they are close enough that any reasonably-tuned omni antenna should have negligible amount of reception capability difference on one range versus the other. The antennae are also omnis, meaning they aren't 'pointed' per se to any particular elevation like a DTV satellite dish would be.
So short answer, no, there shouldn't be any problem using it.
Edit: Dyslexic again. It was 2.3 ghz not 3.2.


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

i have swapped antennas from xm and sirius and i have acually had better reception on my sirius with an xm antenna for some reason...


----------



## ddavisjr (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (Maxpowerz)*

So what happens if I install a Sirius module with one RF plug in my 07 Passat that used to have an XM module with 2 RF plugs on it? 
I have XM 8E0 035 593 E (with 2 RF) and want to put Sirius in, but not sure if I need Sirius 8E0 035 593 D (with 2 RF) or if Sirius 8E0 035 593 H (with 1 RF) will work.


----------

